# Changer de nom de l'ipod



## Nicholasb24 (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai reçus un iPod Touch et je voudrai en changer le nom. Actuellement il porte un nom x et je voudrai le changer.

Commet dois-je m'y prendre ?


D'avance merci des explications


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2008)

Il suffit, dans iTunes, de cliquer sur son nom voir double cliquer au besoin pour ensuite le renommer a ta convenance.


----------



## Nicholasb24 (19 Mai 2008)

Aussi simple

Merci


----------

